# Von JSPs zu RIA



## RIA_Guest (2. Mrz 2010)

Servus,

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Informationen, "HowTo's", Literatur, Erfahrungsberichte, etc. und hab leider nichts gefunden für folgendes Problem: Ich möchte eine bestehende Web-Applikation mit hundsgewöhnlichen JSP's, Servlets, Handler, ... zu einer RIA (Rich Internet Application) "umwandeln". Das Problem ist, ich habe ca. 350 JSP's und möchte diese natürlich nicht wegwerfen, sondern durch den Einsatz von verschiedenen Frameworks mit möglichst geringem Aufwand AJAX-Bausteine und ähnliches (wie Drag'n'Drop, Autocompletion, Paging, Tastenkürzel, universelle Tabellenkomponenten, ...) integrieren und dadurch die Oberfläche etwas benutzerfreundlicher und intuitiver gestalten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies ein so neues Thema sein kann, da jede größere, ältere Web-Applikation irgendwann an diesen Punkt kommt und der Aufwand für eine komplette Neuentwicklung der Oberfläche einfach zu groß ist. Allerdings habe ich bisher keine brauchbaren Informationen hierzu gefunden und hoffe auf eure Erfahrungen und Mithilfe.


----------



## Atze (2. Mrz 2010)

also so ein großes problem sollte das bei einem ordentlich gestalteten projekt ja nicht sein, solange du dich an das mvc konzept gehalten hast. deinen backend-code solltest du eigentlich (mit glück, bzw gelungener architektur) 1:1 übernehmen können (servlets, handler etc.) deine 350 (*schluck*) jsp müsstest du in diesem sinne wegwerfen, da das ja deine (auszutauschende) view ist, dafür hast du ja dann frames, widgets usw. (javaFx).


----------



## RIA_Guest (2. Mrz 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Die Architektur kann ja auch soweit übernommen werden, das ist nicht mein Problem. Auch ist mir klar, dass ich die View austauschen muss, nur hierbei möchte ich den Aufwand verständlicherweise so minimal wie möglich halten und, wenn möglich, viele Teile beibehalten.
Wäre es nicht denkbar, dass eine Komponente zwischen der eigentlichen Anwendung und dem User geschaltet wird, die verwendeten Tags erkennt und in ensprechend definierte Komponenten umwandelt? -> hoffe, ist nicht nur ne Wunschvorstellung von mir ;-)
Evtl. dann ergänzend noch in Kombination mit RUX (http://www.ruxproject.org)!?

Hab auch noch n allgemeines, nicht unbedingt auf obiges Problem bezogenes, Beispiel für ne Frontend-Architektur gesucht, allerdings auch nicht wirklich was gefunden, bis auf folgende Referenzarchitektur: A Reference Architecture for Developers: Chapter 5 - Web 2.0 Architectures - O'Reilly Media. Kennt von euch jemand n konkreteres Beispiel?


----------



## Atze (2. Mrz 2010)

RIA_Guest hat gesagt.:


> Auch ist mir klar, dass ich die View austauschen muss, nur hierbei möchte ich den Aufwand verständlicherweise so minimal wie möglich halten und, wenn möglich, viele Teile beibehalten.


ja, du behälst das backend. und tauscht die view aus! 


> Wäre es nicht denkbar, dass eine Komponente zwischen der eigentlichen Anwendung und dem User geschaltet wird, die verwendeten Tags erkennt und in ensprechend definierte Komponenten umwandelt? -> hoffe, ist nicht nur ne Wunschvorstellung von mir ;-)


denkbar / möglich sicherlich. aber imho unsinn, warum 2 views? nur weil du zu faul bist, ne neue view zu bauen?  ausserdem, klingt doch schon blöd:
eine view erzeugen, da wieder im backend ne methodik bauen, um die gerade geschriebenen daten 1:1 wieder zu lesen, ggf zu konvertieren, um sie dann wieder zu schreiben.


----------



## RIA_Guest (2. Mrz 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> denkbar / möglich sicherlich. aber imho unsinn, warum 2 views? nur weil du zu faul bist, ne neue view zu bauen?  ausserdem, klingt doch schon blöd:
> eine view erzeugen, da wieder im backend ne methodik bauen, um die gerade geschriebenen daten 1:1 wieder zu lesen, ggf zu konvertieren, um sie dann wieder zu schreiben.



Ja schon, war ja auch nur so n Wunschgedanke! Allerdings macht doch RUX genau das, nur nicht zur Laufzeit!? 

Ich such einfach verzweifelt nach einer akzeptablen Lösung, in meine bisherige Applikation AJAX-Komponenten und ähnliches zu integrieren, und dies möglichst mit geringem Aufwand! Und wenn ich einfach die alte View wegwerfe und die 350 Seiten neu mache, ist das der Aufwand fast nicht mehr wert! Ich bin doch bestimmt nicht der erste, der an diesem Problem steht, oder? ;-o


----------



## Atze (2. Mrz 2010)

doch, denke schon das viele vor so einem problem stehen. da heißt es dann, entweder umbauen, oder von grund auf neu implementieren.  ich denke, die meisten (firmen) werden zum 2. tendieren, und denken diesmal mehr an wartbar- und erweiterbarkeit, als an "schnell fertig werden!".


----------

